# Tons of Fowl



## Duckbrian2014 (Oct 27, 2014)

Seeing tons of waterfowl here this season! Mallards are plentiful and so are the geese. I sure wish the weather would just work with us. Birds not leaving the roost too after shooting time in the evenings. But last week during the crappy weather the birds were in the fields by 4:30pm. Maybe tomorrow with the thunderstorms in the forecast they will be out before the end of shooting time.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

glad to see bird population is up in Ohio. I moved to Colorado and its just been a slammer of a [email protected][email protected]
those r just few of the pics I saved on my laptop


----------

